# Signature issue



## 13 rider (14 Nov 2019)

I am trying to remove the mycylce log from my signature . I can delete it but get a message stating you signature is 248 characters too long , which is the number of characters left so it didn't update 
Any ideas ?


----------



## ColinJ (14 Nov 2019)

Try replacing it with something else and see if that 'takes'?

If it does, then try deleting that!


----------



## 13 rider (1 Dec 2019)

Struggling still to update signature with a star @Shaun any ideas


----------



## StuAff (1 Dec 2019)

Same here. Couldn't even get the stars and nothing else....


----------



## Pat "5mph" (1 Dec 2019)

Hi @13 rider sorry I just saw this: I will try to remove your MCL via the mods control panel, it should work.
I should do mine too, as MCL is not longer live!
@StuAff I see you have managed to delete yours?


----------



## StuAff (1 Dec 2019)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Hi @13 rider sorry I just saw this: I will try to remove your MCL via the mods control panel, it should work.
> I should do mine too, as MCL is not longer live!
> @StuAff I see you have managed to delete yours?


I had to just back out of the page, any attempt to save changes brings up the error message.....


----------



## Pat "5mph" (1 Dec 2019)

StuAff said:


> I had to just back out of the page, any attempt to save changes brings up the error message.....


What is it that you want your signature to show, or not to show?
I will try from the mods panel.


----------



## StuAff (1 Dec 2019)

Pat "5mph" said:


> What is it that you want your signature to show, or not to show?
> I will try from the mods panel.


I wanted to add the extra star for the century a month challenge (and change the dates to 2012-19).


----------



## Pat "5mph" (1 Dec 2019)

StuAff said:


> I wanted to add the extra star for the century a month challenge (and change the dates to 2012-19).


I managed to do it: sorry I deleted a bit of your signature by mistake, you can add it again, I forgot what it was.
For sure, my IT skills don't compare to @Shaun's


----------



## StuAff (2 Dec 2019)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I managed to do it: sorry I deleted a bit of your signature by mistake, you can add it again, I forgot what it was.
> For sure, my IT skills don't compare to @Shaun's


Ta. Whatever the glitch is, it's still happening at the user end....


----------



## 13 rider (2 Dec 2019)

@Pat "5mph" I and other people are struggling to add new stars for this year's challenge seems to be a software problem


----------



## Pat "5mph" (2 Dec 2019)

13 rider said:


> @Pat "5mph" I and other people are struggling to add new stars for this year's challenge seems to be a software problem


I think I can do it from my end: let me know what stars you want added, and I'll get to it ... before 2020, I promise


----------



## 13 rider (2 Dec 2019)

You may got lots of requests @Pat "5mph" 
For now another bronze star and the year 2019 added to the bottom line 
Thank you


----------



## Pat "5mph" (2 Dec 2019)

@13 rider done


----------



## 13 rider (2 Dec 2019)

Thanks @Pat "5mph" . There have been a few finishers of the 50km challenge who can't update their signatures so there is and underlying issue . Don't won't to get you inundated with requests


----------



## Pat "5mph" (2 Dec 2019)

@13 rider spread the word that I am willing to do it, until @Shaun fixes it.
Any members that want their stars updated can just leave me a message on this thread, I will get to it.
It actually doesn't take long, now that I've got the hang of it.


----------



## Fiona R (2 Dec 2019)

I have another 50km star for this year, so also a ", 2019" after 2018 I managed to get my lunacy on there.


----------



## Saluki (2 Dec 2019)

@Pat "5mph" could you give my sig a poke. Pretty sure I need 3 stars now. Thank you


----------



## C R (2 Dec 2019)

@Pat "5mph" I tried to add the star, but I have done something wrong. I didn't get an error when saving the signature, but instead of the star I get just a url, could you have a look, please?

Edited to add, sorted. I had pasted the link as text, I now pasted the star link using the image icon and it worked.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (2 Dec 2019)

I'm up to date with the requests


----------



## steverob (2 Dec 2019)

If anyone is struggling with having too many stars on their signature, I think I've got another way around it. I've basically created a three star image (bronze only at the moment, but could probably do a silver or gold if needed), which will cut down on the amount of characters your sig needs.

For example, I'm using the three star picture followed by a one star in order to make my four, instead of having four individual stars, with my code being as below (except replace the curly brackets with square brackets):

{IMG}https://www.cyclechat.net/media/3-bronze-stars-jpg.11474/full{/IMG}{IMG}https://www.cyclechat.net/media/1-bronze-star-jpg.11473/full{/IMG}

_*EDIT -* had to make some changes to the pictures as they didn't upload quite right first time, but have updated the URLs above and hopefully they look better now._


----------



## Fiona R (2 Dec 2019)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I'm up to date with the requests


Thank you Pat


----------



## Bazzer (3 Dec 2019)

Pat, @Pat "5mph" 
Could you add a silver star for me please? The rest of the signature edits, but not the image.


----------



## NorthernDave (3 Dec 2019)

Hi @Pat "5mph" 
Could you add me a 4th star please? I've added 2019, but it won't let me add the extra star.

Thanks.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (3 Dec 2019)

Bazzer said:


> Pat, @Pat "5mph"
> Could you add a silver star for me please? The rest of the signature edits, but not the image.





NorthernDave said:


> Hi @Pat "5mph"
> Could you add me a 4th star please? I've added 2019, but it won't let me add the extra star.
> 
> Thanks.



Done


----------



## Bazzer (3 Dec 2019)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Done


Many thanks.


----------



## NorthernDave (3 Dec 2019)

Thanks @Pat "5mph"


----------



## Shaun (4 Dec 2019)

I've modified the signature settings. Let me know if the errors continue and I'll take another look.


----------



## 13 rider (8 Dec 2019)

Hi @Pat "5mph" .I still can't update my signature could you add a gold star and 2019 to the top line many thanks


----------



## Pat "5mph" (8 Dec 2019)

13 rider said:


> Hi @Pat "5mph" .I still can't update my signature could you add a gold star and 2019 to the top line many thanks


Done.
Tagging @Shaun seems signatures are still not editable on some platforms.


----------



## 13 rider (14 Dec 2019)

Hi @Pat "5mph" last time I will bother you this year could you a silver star and 2019 to the middle line of my signature ,Many thanks


----------



## Goonerobes (14 Dec 2019)

And a silver star for me please @Pat "5mph" 👍


----------



## Drago (14 Dec 2019)

Nice avatar @Goonerobes. Shalom shabbat.


----------



## Ice2911 (30 Dec 2019)

@Pat "5mph" can you help please, another star issue I’m afraid. I need 3 bronze,two silver and one hard earn gold from this year. I’ve failed miserably I’m afraid trying to get these added. Thanks in advance


----------



## Pat "5mph" (31 Dec 2019)

Ice2911 said:


> @Pat "5mph" can you help please, another star issue I’m afraid. I need 3 bronze,two silver and one hard earn gold from this year. I’ve failed miserably I’m afraid trying to get these added. Thanks in advance


Done.
Happy new year


----------



## Ice2911 (31 Dec 2019)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Done.
> Happy new year


Thank you so much HNY 🥳


----------



## robjh (12 Jan 2020)

Hi @Pat "5mph" 
I'm not getting very far adding a gold star to my signature - could you help me?
I want one star + 'century a month challenge 2019'

Thanks
Rob


----------



## gavgav (11 Dec 2020)

Hi @Pat "5mph" I seem to be having the same problem 12 months later, it won’t let me copy and paste a bronze star into my signature for completing the Half Century a Month Challenge. Are you able to please assist?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (11 Dec 2020)

@gavgav done


----------



## gavgav (12 Dec 2020)

Pat "5mph" said:


> @gavgav done


Thanks Pat. Hope you are keeping well


----------



## robjh (15 Dec 2020)

Hi @Pat "5mph" 
are you able to help with adding stars to a signature? I've got 'century a month 2019 and 2020' on there but can't add the stars 

Rob


----------



## Pat "5mph" (15 Dec 2020)

robjh said:


> Hi @Pat "5mph"
> are you able to help with adding stars to a signature? I've got 'century a month 2019 and 2020' on there but can't add the stars
> 
> Rob


Sorted


----------



## robjh (16 Dec 2020)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Sorted


Thanks Pat, you're brilliant


----------



## 13 rider (20 Dec 2020)

Hi star fairy aka @Pat "5mph" could you add a bronze ,silver and gold star and the year 2020 to my signature lines . Thanks very much


----------



## 13 rider (20 Dec 2020)

Thanks @Pat "5mph" ,merry Xmas


----------



## ianrauk (20 Dec 2020)

@Pat "5mph" 
Can you kindly add a




to my signature.
Thanks.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (20 Dec 2020)

13 rider said:


> Thanks @Pat "5mph" ,merry Xmas


No problem, merry Christmas to you and yours 



ianrauk said:


> @Pat "5mph"
> Can you kindly add a
> View attachment 564284
> to my signature.
> Thanks.


On it!


----------



## ianrauk (21 Dec 2020)

Pat "5mph" said:


> No problem, merry Christmas to you and yours
> 
> 
> On it!




Thanks


----------



## 13 rider (12 Dec 2021)

Hi @Pat "5mph" is that one of year again . Could you please add a gold star ,Silver star and a bronze Star and 2021 on each line in my signature
Thanks very much


----------

